# Probleme mit einem Verkäufer



## Fie (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen und ein gutes neues frohes Jahr 2010 euch!

Folgendes: ich habe endlich einen Kona Dawg Rahmen (gleiches Modell) in meiner Größe gefunden. Der Verkäufer wollte sein Kona komplett verkaufen. Ich bot ihm an, mir nur den Rahmen zu verkaufen. Er willigte ein. Preis war abgesprochen und auch wann das Geld überwiesen wird. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit mein Bike auseinandergeschraubt und noch ein paar Parts dazu gekauft, weil sich meine Schaltung ja verabschiedet hat. Als ich ihn nach den Kontodaten fragte, bekam ich zur Antwort: "Hallo mein Vater will nun doch lieber das komplette Bike verkaufen da man die Einzelteile sehr schwer los wird." mfg ... und das war´s. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt war nicht klar, dass es wohl angeblich nicht sein Bike ist. 

Was kann ich tun? Jetzt sitz ich da, mit meinem demoniertem Bike und versteh die Welt nicht mehr.


Micha


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Januar 2010)

..hmm, wenn du nix schriftliches hast , kannst du dich halt auf nix berufen .... ich würde mal den vater direkt ansprechen - oder schreiben und ihm die sachlage schildern , dass du dein bike nun schon auseinander genommen hast und dich aufdas wort seines sohnes verlassen hast . das packt ihn vielleicht an seiner ehre ... viel glück !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (3. Januar 2010)

Wie hoch ist denn der Preisunterschied zw. dem Rahmen und dem Komplettrad? 
Ist ein Rahmen Neukauf drin?

Könntest denn etwas mit den ursprünglichen Teilen anfangen, sprich Ersatzteillager? 

Natürlich blöd, daß es so gekommen ist, wenn schon länger auf der Suche warst. Hast mit den Menschen schon mal telefoniert um sich irgendwie einigen zu können?


----------



## Fie (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe natürlich jeglichen Schriftverkehr gespeichert, das wäre kein Problem.
Habe ihm das auch so geschrieben, aber es folgt keine Antwort mehr.

Mein Buget ist sehr sehr niedrig, davon könnte ich mir niemals einen neuen Rahmen oder ähnliches kaufen...
Wie soll ich denn den Vater direkt ansprechen? Ich habe keine Telefonnummer etc. Wobei in einem Downhillforum er dort ne Telefonnummer angegeben hat. Mir war von Anfang an gar nicht klar, dass es das Bike von seinem Vater sein soll. Ein Rahmen in der größe S? Ich befürchte, dass das einfach so nicht stimmt. Er kommt aus Österreich und selbst über den Versand waren wir uns einig.

Auf meine letzte Email hat er nicht reagiert.

PS: ich habe den Bikemarkt heute schon mehrere Stunden durchforst, aber nichts für mich zu finden


----------



## speedy_j (3. Januar 2010)

schon mal dran gedacht, dass der bub vielleicht unter 18 und es trotzdem sein fahrrad ist. da hat der papa dann, in gut erzogenen haushalten, doch noch ein wenig mitzusprechen.


----------



## Fie (3. Januar 2010)

Er verkauft auch noch andere Bikes, glaube das also nicht!


PS: Wenn ich mir seine Nachrichten im Profil anschaue, hat der mich einfach nur verarscht und hat das Bike schon jemand anderem verkauft. Zumindest sieht das für mich so aus.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Januar 2010)

Da wirst du trotzdem nichts machen können, auch wenn es für dich bitter ist. Da hilft nur, das alte Bike wieder zusammenzuschrauben :-( und die Augen weiter offen zu halten. Aber wieso soll ein Mann denn kein Bike in Größe S haben? Es gibt ja auch kleine Männer...


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Januar 2010)

schlechte bewertung geben und meldung an thomas und rikman wg. unlauteren geschäften.

ciao
flo


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2010)

Das ist schon Mist, und ziemlich unfair, erst zu verhandeln und dann ohne Rückmeldung "abzutauchen". 
Aber ohne schriftlichen "Kaufvertrag" oder ähnliches kannst du da nix machen. Dass private emails rechtlich zu irgendwas taugen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 

Am besten ganz schnell vergessen und nicht zu sehr ärgern


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Januar 2010)

Selbst mit einem Kaufvertrag kann man nichts machen, auch dann kann der Verkäufer jederzeit von seinem Angebot zurücktreten. Es ist ja kein Schaden entstanden. Schwieriger wird es erst, wenn der Käufer bezahlt hat.


----------



## Fie (4. Januar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Da wirst du trotzdem nichts machen können, auch wenn es für dich bitter ist. Da hilft nur, das alte Bike wieder zusammenzuschrauben :-( und die Augen weiter offen zu halten. Aber wieso soll ein Mann denn kein Bike in Größe S haben? Es gibt ja auch kleine Männer...



Weil es für mich wie eine Lüge klingt.

Das alte Bike wieder zusammenbauen?
Wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, oder ich finde eine andere Lösung. Bin schon an was dran. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (4. Januar 2010)

hi fie

ich würde mir da gar keine gedanken mehr zu machen weil idioten gibts überall.und ob es dir was bringt da zu melden,ich weiß nicht.
was du mal machen kannst ist das du mal bei chainreaction schaust weil die haben richtig gute preise(bei den rahmen!!).

mfg


----------



## Fie (4. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!

Links angeschaut, drüber nachgedacht, wundervolle Mail erhalten. Ich habe ein Lächeln 
Ich glaube, alles wird gut!


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Januar 2010)

heisst , du bekommst es doch ..???? dann viel spass !!!!


----------



## Fie (6. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> heisst , du bekommst es doch ..???? dann viel spass !!!!




Nein, aber es hat sich bei mir ein freundlicher Herr gemeldet mit einem Tipp, wie ich doch noch zu einem Kona-Rahmen komme. 
Kontakt hergestellt und gut. Dauert zwar alles noch etwas, aber das wird schon.

Danke für die/eure Anteilnahme!


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Januar 2010)

Hab´s leider gerade erst gelesen... Beim nächsten Problem kontaktier mich doch einfach direkt, Du weißt ja, dass ich Juristin bin. Hier öffentlich darf ich aus berufsrechtlichen Gründen keine Rechtsberatung machen, aber per Mail...


----------



## Kaprado (20. Januar 2010)

Ich benutz den Thread einfach mal weiter...


Ich habe eine Federgabel im Bikemarkt gekauft und die Beschreibung in der Anzeige, entsprach letztendlich nicht der Federgabel die ich heute erhalten habe.

Leider kann man die Anzeige nicht mehr aufrufen. Ich habe über den "Kontakt" Button des Forums mein Anliegen bereits "irgendwo" hingeschickt. Ich hoffe das es eine Art Archiv gibt, mit dem ich das auch beweisen kann.


Edit: Ach du je... jetzt bin ich über die Suchfunktion im Ladies only! Forum gelandet. Autsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. Januar 2010)

kaprado - ab mit Dir 
Aber stell' Deine Frage lieber nicht im KTWR.


----------



## Fie (21. Januar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ich habe über den "Kontakt" Button des Forums mein Anliegen bereits "irgendwo" hingeschickt. Ich hoffe das es eine Art Archiv gibt, mit dem ich das auch beweisen kann.




Das habe ich auch gemacht, aber bis heute kam keine Stellungsnahme bezüglich meiner Email


----------



## Kaprado (21. Januar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gemacht, aber bis heute kam keine Stellungsnahme bezüglich meiner Email


 


Das macht mir etwas Angst. Ohne diese Anzeige kann ich nicht wirklich etwas machen.


----------



## Fie (21. Januar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Das macht mir etwas Angst. Ohne diese Anzeige kann ich nicht wirklich etwas machen.



Nun, Angst wäre wohl etwas zu übertrieben, aber mein Ziel wäre es, dass man solche Typen hier an die Wand nagelt!
Ich habe es abgehakt und mir das Gerenne zum Anwalt gespart. Meine Versicherung war zwar ganz heiß drauf, den Fall zu übernehmen (zu bezahlen), aber das ist es mir nicht wert. Ich denke einfach, er bekommt es zurück und ich habe etwas viel Besseres bekommen und darauf bin ich mächtig stolz, wenn das Bike läuft. Ich freu mich riesig darauf.

Wie lange ist das mit der Überweisung her? Kannst du das Geld nicht wieder zurücküberweisen lassen?


----------



## Kaprado (21. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube Geld zurücküberweisen, ist nicht möglich.

Er könnte ja auch behaupten in der Anzeige stünde auch das was er geschickt hat. Deshalb brauch ich die Anzeige.


----------



## Fie (21. Januar 2010)

Okay,

dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass das Team/Admins dir dabei helfen können!


----------



## Kaprado (21. Januar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass das Team/Admins dir dabei helfen können!


 
Wenn sie auf ihren Seiten solch einen Service anbieten, sollten sie zum einen moralisch motiviert sein zu helfen und zum anderen sollte es auch technisch möglich sein.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2010)

In der Tat wird ohne die Anzeige nicht viel zu machen sein... Aber im Google-Cache wird das Ding doch noch zu finden sein, wenn Du im Verlauf Deines Browsers den Link dazu hast.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2010)

Nachtrag: Im Impressum steht der Verantwortliche. Schreib Thomas doch einfach eine freundliche Mail und weise ihn auf einen Betrugsfall hin. Er wird Dir sicher seine Unterstützung nicht verweigern (dürfte er auch gar nicht).


----------



## Kaprado (21. Januar 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=236138

Da gibt es leider nichts mehr im Cache.


Das Formular sollte ja eigentlich auch direkt zu ihm gehen und da hab ich mein Anliegen ja bereits vorgetragen. Ich lasse ihm aber mal 24h Reaktionszeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (21. Januar 2010)

Hm,

ich habe auch über das Kontaktformular geschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten...

Im Nachhinein, macht es mich etwas sauer...


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Januar 2010)

..nur etwas ..????? ich wär´STINKsauer !!


----------



## Fie (22. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..nur etwas ..????? ich wär´STINKsauer !!



Nun, da ich weiß, was es für einen Admin oder Betreiber für Arbeit hier sein kann, weil ich das kenne, bin ich eben nur "etwas" sauer. Ich habe mich ja auch wieder beruhigt und von daher...

Mir wäre das als Admin/Betreiber nicht passiert, auf eine Mail *nicht* zu antworten. Ich habe auch extra gesucht, wen ich denn anschreiben kann, hab ab er nichts gefunden. 

Nun denn, ich bau mir mein erstes Bike zusammen und freu mich wie Affe  USW 

Grüßle

Micha


----------

